# Tahoe Loop (clockwise from n. shore) 8/25-28?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I am bringing the road bike (and MTB) up and will have a few days next Tues - Fri to bag some of my favorite rides. I'll be in Carnelian Bay, and plan to ride around the lake one of those days, preferably starting reasonably early in the AM. If anyone is up for it I'd appreciate having some company.


----------



## 2befast (Apr 13, 2008)

just came back yesterday from lake tahoe. Did the loop in 3:57 min 72 miles. Very fun It was my second time.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

great area and ride for sure. thats good time around it on a weekend.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Friends and I did the loop last year. It's a beautiful ride, and you're doing it in the correct rotation (CW) as this gives you the best views. There are a few areas where traffic comes together with not much shoulder, but these were brief and most drivers seemed to look out for us.
We stopped in Tahoe City and had a small lunch, then found a spot where we could sit outside the retaurant with views of the lake. A great ride we hope to do again someday.


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

I rode it last week for the first time. Sad since I live up there half the yr. I prefer to go counter clockwise I would hate to climb the switch backs on Emerald Bay.


----------



## 2befast (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, I will be up there riding it again trying to do it in 3:45 or less. on Sunday 9/6. Got to get ready for the race 9/26 around lake tahoe. Anyone one else doing it, the race.


----------

